# Scary Hardware Moments.



## Brad (Jul 7, 2011)

Have you ever dropped a game console or acidentally scratched your favorite game? I have.
Once it was really early in the morning and I was coming home from my Dad's house. I had my practically BRAND NEW Wii. little did I know I was hoding the opened box upside down. CRASH! The wii and all its other bits came crashing down onto the concrete driveway. another is I had my 3DS for only about a week. I was in the city. I had my 3DS on my lap. We were visiting my sister that I hadn't seen in about 3 years. When I went to get back in the car I found the 3DS flat on the ground, face up (thank god) on the once again, the concrete. It only came out with a couple scratches. Other than one very unexciting story about a red-ringed xbox and worn out xbox hard-drive thats about it. So? What are some of your scary hardware moments?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 7, 2011)

I've knocked my Wii over several times, but that's really it. It still works fine, so nothing too bad. Does scare me when it thuds down, especially when it has a disc in it.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 7, 2011)

When I dropped my Gameboy Advance SP and it didn't want to charge anymore.

I was heartbroken. ;_;


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 7, 2011)

when i got a copy of The Sims Superstar months ago to complete my collection it had arabic and english launguage at the back of the cover. (Piracy?) And when i installed it I realized there was no manual to type in the code! Months later, when i start to play the sims, i UNEXPECTLDY got the SuperStar expansion pack loading screen! Btw, the copy was brought from a carboot.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 7, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> when i got a copy of The Sims Superstar months ago to complete my collection it had arabic and english launguage at the back of the cover. (Piracy?)


 
Having another langauge on the back doesn't necessarily mean it's a pirate copy. Could just be from another region. I've got a few games with another langauge on, bought them online but they work like normal.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 7, 2011)

AndyB said:


> I've knocked my Wii over several times, but that's really it. It still works fine, so nothing too bad. Does scare me when it thuds down, especially when it has a disc in it.


 
this used to happen to me allot due to my playfull curious cats, i got scared everytime.

+ once when the original ds came out, phew, that ds was indestructable, i threw it across the room to try and hit my brother, i missed and it hit the wall, it was ok, one day when i was walking back from school i dropped it whilst trying to beat my rival, and it fell in a puddle, i took it out so fast, it was ok, then about a couple months after all this i lost it in Asda getting new shoes, then i got a ds lite, nothing happened to that, and now i have a dsi, which i dropped once on concrete ( in the case thankfully )

other than that, im a neat freak with my games/consoles


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Jul 8, 2011)

While we were moving from room to room in a hotel once my Wii was dropped and would no longer read discs. I was heart broken and cried for about an hour. The funny thing is though while we were driving back home after the vacation, the Wii fell out of the car and hit the ground AGAIN and when we plugged it back in when we got home it worked fine! Disc drive's always been a bit louder since though.


----------



## Caius (Jul 8, 2011)

I was on vacation in Pigeon Forge and I lost my PSP on the go kart track, only to find out that a few girls ran it over when they hit me. turned out it was fine. Afterwards, I had it in a hardcase, about a year later, opened the case and it was cracked across the screen. Karma you dirty woman.


----------



## Niya (Jul 9, 2011)

When I played Pirates of the Carribbean for Xbox, I got super far into the game with my little sister. The next day, we started to play it, and I realized that we had to start over. I wondered why, and started to freak but we caught up to where we were. Then the next day while my sis was trying to open our file, I watched her carefully and noticed that she chose the first words she sees, which are "New Game" and "File 1".


----------



## rafren (Jul 9, 2011)

After loading Megaman 3 on the VC, my tv was just all black. I panicked. :/ MM3 magically appeared after waiting for a few minutes.

lame story is lame


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I broke my DS by dropping it on a sidewalk. So I got a DS Lite. Exciting story.


----------



## Brad (Jul 16, 2011)

I laughed, I cried. It was beautiful.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2011)

My ipod fell into the sand on the beach when I went to the Oregon Coast.  I thought I'd never be able to charge it again, but the sand came out like 2 days later.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 17, 2011)

A few years back I got a carrying case for my Wii, and the case was built so you can plug in your Wii and play it even in the case. So I did...and it overheated. It was burning up and wouldn't turn on, so I stuck it in the freezer overnight. The next day, it worked. XD

Oh, and there was the whole Brawl disc read error thing. That was extremely annoying. Sent it in for repair and haven't had problems since.

Also, my GameCube has been through a lot. My brother had repeatedly punched, kicked, and thrown it down the stairs. Amazingly, it still works like new, although the top part with the GameCube logo broke off and the Reset button is stuck.


On the portable side, one day many years ago I took my Game Boy Advance out of my backpack to play on the bus, but to my horror the screen was completely shattered. Apparently it broke because someone pushed me down that day, and the Game Boy Advance must have hit the ground through my backpack. Needless to say, I was devastated. That was my first video game system to ever break on me.

That's about it, outside of a few scratched DSes and worn out shoulder buttons.


----------



## Princess (Jul 17, 2011)

My mom threw my psp... ;___;
R.I.P. screen


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 17, 2011)

when i cooked breakfast on my graphics card


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't had anything bad just with my dsi I drop it pick it up drop it again so on so on

Also have a big chip in the back of it

Nothing wrong with my 3DS just I can get it extremely dirty very quickly


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh forgot another thing on my R4i card I changed the time to time travel on ac and it never worked again


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

Well our old Playstation 2 broke because it felt of the table it was on and we got a new and better Playstation 2, I also lost my DS Lite on the floor so the On/Off button won't work properly, but at least i works.
Also when I've been on my phone in the bed after bedtime to use internet to be on TBT it has fallen out two times, it still works fine.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 21, 2011)

When my sister dropped my DSi. *-*


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 21, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> On the portable side, one day many years ago I took my Game Boy Advance out of my backpack to play on the bus, but to my horror the screen was completely shattered. Apparently it broke because someone pushed me down that day, and the Game Boy Advance must have hit the ground through my backpack. Needless to say, I was devastated. That was my first video game system to ever break on me.


 
Almost the same thing happened to me.  I had my Silver SP in my bag, and when I got home, it was broken. I cried so much D:
I still want one, my black SP's screen is broken too. Not to mention, the Silver's L-button was weird, making me almost unable to Kinstone fuse in MC.

Also, my DS Lite (White) died on me. It dropped so many times, and the right hinge broke off.  It still worked, but froze when playing games like Animal Crossing WW. (Darn your Resetti!!) I left it on my bed one day, and i went back, it was broken in half. Sad day it was.
Months later, i opened it up with a huge pair of clippers, and destroyed it XDDD
I still have it all :3 <3


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Well not my PS3, but a friend of me borrowed a game from another friend of mine and used it in the PS3. In some way it couldn't get out and when he tried to send it to reperation, they couldn't fix it and he wants to buy ps3 games now to play them at other people's houses.


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

MollyCrossing said:
			
		

> Oh forgot another thing on my R4i card I changed the time to time travel on ac and it never worked again









Note the edit button...


Also, not much, except when I put a disk into the Playstation and then I put it in wrong, and it started to close, and the disk was going CRUNCH Idk. hard to explain


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Also or old computer is really slow because we have way to many games on it. It took like one minute to walk a step on a game. Not really broken just slow, but we got a new computer and I got my sisters old school laptop.


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

How is that scary. 

This is scary.

My laptop is perfect, and my dad is offering to buy me another one. I am scared... :S


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> How is that scary.
> 
> This is scary.
> 
> My laptop is perfect, and my dad is offering to buy me another one. I am scared... :S


 
Make him buy a Mac for you. Or just make him get a random computer that you can use for school.


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

The school already gave me one, except it's **** and I threw it at a wall, and it survived, but it's getting upgraded and the fat **** who is incharge of it hasn't given it back. So he's probably reading my 100+ day video blog I made on it lol


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> The school already gave me one, except it's **** and I threw it at a wall, and it survived, but it's getting upgraded and the fat **** who is incharge of it hasn't given it back. So he's probably reading my 100+ day video blog I made on it lol


 
Lol, but if it is so bad why not get a new one?


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

Because they go off at you if your bring your own Laptop, because the school ones have blocked websites, but if you bring in your own they aren't blocked. So if you bring in your own you can go on Facebook/Youtube/Whatever, where as if you use the school ones everything non-educational is blocked. BUT it isn't blocked for teachers, and my mum is a teacher and she gave me her password so I just go on as my mother when on the school computers and I can go on whatever I want. But I'd much prefer to write in school books than on a laptop, easier to study.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Because they go off at you if your bring your own Laptop, because the school ones have blocked websites, but if you bring in your own they aren't blocked. So if you bring in your own you can go on Facebook/Youtube/Whatever, where as if you use the school ones everything non-educational is blocked. BUT it isn't blocked for teachers, and my mum is a teacher and she gave me her password so I just go on as my mother when on the school computers and I can go on whatever I want. But I'd much prefer to write in school books than on a laptop, easier to study.


Sucks to be you.


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Sucks to be you.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


>


 
Stop posing that song -.- I think Friday is better.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 22, 2011)

-Went to the beach
-Brother carried his gameboy SP with him
- put it in his pocket
-we went to the beach
-we went into the ocean
-brother forgot to take out the gameboy out of his pocket when we went in
-gameboy got soaked
- r.i.p.


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

I took my tamagochi to the beach. it died. also americans/british peeps dont know what beaches are Australia is famous for them.


----------



## Spicy (Jul 22, 2011)

Well lets see here, One time I had brought my gameboy advance SP to a friends house and we went swimming, I forgot that the gameboy was in my swim shorts pocket and it got water in the screen. It still worked but it was harder to see the screen. 

Another example is of my original ds which was red and really awesome. it had undergone many beatings it had been dropped on concrete and gotten numerous scratches on the screen, eventually it got so bad that when I tried to draw something on on picto chat it would fidget up and scribble all over the screen, Then one of the hinges on the screen broke off but it continued to work for about 2 years. eventually the touch screen wouldn't work and when I got it to work the screen would be blue and there wouldn't be an image on the top screen. Then one day I tried to turn it on and it wouldn't..... I was crushed... so that christmas I got a red an black ds lite..
Other than a few scratches on my 3ds screen thats about it.


----------



## Zex (Jul 22, 2011)

I drop everything handheld that i hold, but im also super lucky so nothing bad has ever happened to them. No screen breakage, hardly and scratches even.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 24, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I took my tamagochi to the beach. it died. also americans/british peeps dont know what beaches are Australia is famous for them.


 
I live in Florida, where it is ranked the #1 beach in the country. What's a beach?????

I misplaced Leaf Green when I went on vacation. Never saw it again. :'(


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jul 24, 2011)

I had accidentally put some windex on my 3DS, and, even though the 3DS shiny and pretty as it ever could be, I noticed that cameras were a little fuzzy. Then, a few minutes later, the cameras were so fuzzy I couldn't see anything but green, blue, and red. Fortunately, after I went to bed and woke up the next morning, the cameras were just fine.


----------



## Brad (Jul 25, 2011)

Nintendo Consoles are tanks.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jul 30, 2011)

My Wii has fallen twice on the ground, but thankfully it still works!
I broke a hinge from my original DS, but it worked normally for a while. The top screen began acting wonky last year, so I just bought a DSi to replace it. 
I also spilled juice on my N64, but it still worked for a while. It's since died, but I bought a used one online.
Finally, I stupidly moved my Xbox 360 with a disc still spinning. It made a weird noise and I found the disc got a scratch.

I need to be more careful with my consoles. :/


----------



## Brad (Aug 5, 2011)

I just had a real scary moment with my PS3. I haven't played my PS3 in about 3 days. When I decide I wanted to play some Borderlands. I turn on my PS3 and everything is all normal. [PS3 HARD DISK HAS BEEN CORRUPTED]. Me = 0.0. So I did what any gamer would do. Went to google. I googled it and found a solution because it wouldn't restore. So I had to hold the power button down until the system turns on and turns back back off then let the button go. Then hold the button down again it will beep once then beep twice quickly. Then let it go. It will tell you to plug in the usb cord and connect the controller then press the ps button. After that a menu will pop up and I selected reformat. Now, I lost all my save data. At-least it gave me an excuse to replay Borderlands.


----------

